# AR15, SW Mp, XD9



## glennc (May 12, 2006)

AR15 M4 A3








Springfield XD9 BI-tone Service with Smith & Wesson M&P 9mm.


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Nice guns! How do you like the M&P? I'm hearing all different kinds of things about the trigger..........but mostly positive. :smt033


----------



## glennc (May 12, 2006)

Charlie said:


> Nice guns! How do you like the M&P? I'm hearing all different kinds of things about the trigger..........but mostly positive. :smt033


I like the trigger almost as much as my XD. Only fired about 75 rounds through it tho.


----------



## Jaketips42 (Nov 24, 2007)

I am really feeling that M&P the more I look at them. Which do you prefer? The XD or the M&P?


----------

